#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-08-29
<rmg51> morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> o/
<Sadin> morning everyone
<TheEvilPhoenix> bleh
<TheEvilPhoenix> morning is invalid
<Sadin> lol
<Sadin> im forking the qwebirc project and going to restyle it its to plain for me :)
<TheEvilPhoenix> lol
<Sadin> and im putting on github i hate mercurial compared to git
<Sadin> :D
<MutantTurkey> It went from summer to fall in the matter of a hurricane
<rhpot1991> quite nice outside now
<rhpot1991> I enjoyed finally not sweating while walking my dogs at 1am
<TheEvilPhoenix> hehe
<MutantTurkey> indeed, the walk to the train station was quite lovely.
<MutantTurkey> except that septa is a mess right now.
 * waltman wonders if the R5 has starting running yet
<waltman> Doesn't look like it.
<pleia2> watery?
<waltman> treey
<waltman> woody?
<waltman> Last I saw the train platforms at Trenton were still under water
<pleia2> yeah, I've seen lots of flooding photos
<waltman> I'm guessing on the Paoli line the issue is more trees than water
<TheEvilPhoenix> are sections that were affected the most in PA still under that disaster emergency state?
<pleia2> one of our customers was ok yesterday, but their T1 went do this morning due to the water continuing to rise :(
<knightzero> There were some power issues along Route 30 when I was driving in this morning.  A lot of streetlights out, and a few downed poles from what I could see.
<pleia2> s/do/down
<waltman> I drove down through Strafford and Wayne today at lunch and it all seemed fine except for one crew along Conestoga Rd.
<knightzero> I didn't go down quite that far, but I know there were a good deal of streetlights out between Coatesville and Downingtown this morning.  I'm not sure if it extended all the way to Paoli.
<MutantTurkey> R5 is down still i think
<MutantTurkey> R2 is like running half an hour lae.
<MutantTurkey> manyunk is a wreck
<MutantTurkey> okay so i've finally amassed enough money for a new laptop. I am thinking a thinkpad.
<rhpot1991> I like my dell xps
<rhpot1991> but they stopped making 13"
<rhpot1991> I'd recommend system 76 as well
<rhpot1991> sadly its hard to find something smallish that has nvidia in it anymore
<MutantTurkey> system76 has had some terrible reviews on reddit lately.
<rhpot1991> thats too bad
<rhpot1991> like support or hardware?
<MutantTurkey> both
<rhpot1991> I have a meerkat ion from them, has run well enough
<rhpot1991> that said I just build a newer ion for cheaper
<MutantTurkey> I need a tank also - I tend to be a bit rough on my stuff
<MutantTurkey> I do like the look of the system76 stuff
<MutantTurkey> howerver.
<MutantTurkey> my budget is like $1200 - so it's really anything
<rhpot1991> I splurged for an led screen and ssd on this, glad I did
<rhpot1991> a bit pricey up front, but I use it every day at work
<MutantTurkey> is SSD worth it?
<MutantTurkey> I hear they are not reliable
<MutantTurkey> and they use more power
<rhpot1991> speedy quick
<rhpot1991> small in storage too though
<MutantTurkey> their idle is way higher than regular HDDS
<rhpot1991> I can't say for sure but I thought it was the opposite
<MutantTurkey> hdds have greater max usage though
<MutantTurkey> no, phoronix ran a whole test thing if i recall.
<MutantTurkey> or it was toms hardware
<MutantTurkey> but that was 2009
<MutantTurkey> either way - 200 bucks for 64gigs is not worth it.
<rhpot1991> I'm at 128gb I think
<rhpot1991> just don't keep music and crap on there
<rhpot1991> get yourself a nice cowon for that :)
<MutantTurkey> yeah...
<MutantTurkey> I don't want to carry around an external drive.
<rhpot1991> cowon == media player
<MutantTurkey> Ah
<MutantTurkey> well I like to use my desktop for music
<rhpot1991> could do an ipod if you care about looks and not sound quality
<MutantTurkey> also I use/do a TON of audio production stuff.
<MutantTurkey> so I need space, and a lot of it.
<jedijf> the samsungs(although untested) look real hotttt
<jedijf> woot has been teasing me with one
<jedijf> woot has had i3  13.3 sammy for 500   twice
<MutantTurkey> but i3...
<jedijf> err 15 iirc
<jedijf> best buy has i7 15's for 800-900
<MutantTurkey> I think I am going to get an i7.
<MutantTurkey> it will be out of date in 2 years, but it will be good for longer
<MutantTurkey> than an i3
<MutantTurkey> I figure I can always upgrade ram and HDD later, processor I am stuck with on a laptop
<MutantTurkey> I also want somethng that will last 5+ years. those 800 i7's are probably plastic
<MutantTurkey> .
<jedijf> the woot i5 was aluminum
<jedijf> thats the tease'
<MutantTurkey> oh boy.
<jedijf> check, i think most of the sammy's are alum now
<jedijf> i'm driving
<MutantTurkey> they are duralumin
<MutantTurkey> so aluminum with a new name.
<MutantTurkey> I looked at system 76, they don't offer a good 13 inch :|
<jedijf> check the other linux house... pleia2 whats their name?
<jedijf> zareason
<MutantTurkey> zareason ok.
<jedijf> MutantTurkey: ^^^
<MutantTurkey> also, AMD?
<MutantTurkey> do we have opinions on them?
<jedijf> i don't have any, you, with the audio, may be worth a google
<MutantTurkey> jedijf: they are also just i3's on their 13
<MutantTurkey> I just see AMD's are so dang cheap
<MutantTurkey> lenovo offers i7's on 13.3 inch
<jedijf> lenovo is first choice, the sammy's just look hottt
<jedijf> model name	: Pentium III (Coppermine)
<jedijf> stepping	: 10
<jedijf> cpu MHz		: 696.960
<MutantTurkey> jedijf: oh boy that's high powered.
<JonathanD> woot.
<MutantTurkey> all samsungs are flashy flashy
<MutantTurkey> not powerful
<jedijf> ibm x21 that lives and works outside reliably
<jedijf> all tempa cheer
<MutantTurkey> also a reason for lenovo, they are good all weather and all locations
<jedijf> make sure you get an eraserhead model\
<MutantTurkey> definitely
<MutantTurkey> those are my favorite. though I am likely to buy a bluetooth mouse
<jedijf> hipster
<MutantTurkey> It's true.
<MutantTurkey> I am just really bad at using touch pads.
<MutantTurkey> I am a tiling manager guy anyway :) I stay off the mouse as much as possible
<MutantTurkey> lenovo = 720p webcame
<jedijf> frivalous extra device
<MutantTurkey> the camera? nope I need it to webchat with my girlfriend
<jedijf> lame, irc is much hotter
<MutantTurkey> thats what I keep telling her...
<MutantTurkey> her excuse is something about my nick...
<jedijf> dump her
<MutantTurkey> also, I finally thought up a new mobile name
<MutantTurkey> MobileTurkey!
<MutantTurkey> jedijf: my mom likes this one.
<jedijf> dump her faster
<MutantTurkey> hahahaha
<jedijf> i know this from my own son; let me help you pick
<MutantTurkey> she's actually really great except she isn't a computer geek
<jedijf> k... lawn time
<jedijf> see ya
<MutantTurkey> altavista, baby.
<MutantTurkey> or something like that.
<InHisName> spend spend spend
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-08-30
 * InHisName did not make a comment in a while.
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<InHisName> Morning
<rmg51> o/
<InHisName> I see a small 'o' with a '/'  is that supposed to be some kind of smiley?  Pidgin doesn't convert that one, what is it ?
<JonathanD> InHisName: raising hand.
<jackson> o/ hi
<JonathanD> \o
<JonathanD> \o/
<jackson> o///
<jackson> o/ o/  \o
<InHisName> I have a page full of smileys and none are showing up from those lines....:-$>:o:-*:-(:P:-X
<InHisName> must be none of those or others have any '/' or '\' in them.
<jackson> 
<InHisName> what was thaat ?
<jackson> one eyed smiley
<InHisName> Looks more like a smudged up chinese character than any smiley
<rmg51> :-/
<jackson> must be the char setting
<InHisName> Now that one worked
<InHisName> (jackson:)please observer the first char, I see a smiley   instead of  a : then ) then p.   aggravating when no smiley intended.
<InHisName> that is my only complaint of pidgin.  Otherwise I like it better than most others.
<jackson> ')
<InHisName> ')  doesn't do anything
<jackson> maybe person with a disability
<InHisName> I checked options, but didn't find way to turn off / on the smiley interperter.
<rmg51> \o
<rmg51> :-D
<rmg51> 'bout time I got a connection
<teddy-dbear> it's so unfair
<teddy-dbear> I just get here and now it's time to shut down and go home :P
<teddy-dbear> bye-bye
<InHisName> teddy went to work ???
<JonathanD> Evening.
<JonathanD> SFD SFD SFD!
<rmg51> DFS DFS DFS!
<rmg51> calm down
<rmg51> there is still like two and a half weeks to go
<rmg51> make that 3 weeks from Sat
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-08-31
<rmg51> Morning
<jedijf> hp announces another production run of 99 touchpads
<JonathanD> Morning.
<jedijf> yes
<rmg51> o/
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-09-01
<jedijf> rmg51: dvd torrents for sfd..pretty massive..10gb - 3 dvds
<rmg51> then not this year
<rmg51> or one dual layer and one regular
<jedijf> i got ubu's too
<jedijf> one of each of the 3 free officials
<jedijf> i had already dl'd some foss movies and songs
<pleia2> lolz, I r teh "lyz pacs"
<pleia2> (wondered why that hit my inbox)
<jedijf> damn, i didn't bcc it
<jedijf> tired and rushing
<jedijf> but this year they sent a banner!
<jedijf> banners are hot
<jedijf> so hot, their brothers......nm
<JonathanD> sfd \o/
<JonathanD> jedijf: hi.
<siq_sql> hi, do we have postgres sql dba guy here?
<rmg51> who wants to burn cds/dvds?
<JonathanD> siq_sql: generally, best to ask your question and see what you get. If you get nothing I'll help you find a suitable chanel.
<siq_sql> i want to know in NJ area, doing some study with PG and text search
<JonathanD> So, fairly specific stuff?
<JonathanD> I've spent more time in mysql than postgres.
<siq_sql> any good study data/cases for mysql + text search?
<JonathanD> I don't know of any. I probably should, though.
<siq_sql> i want to learn text search with any DBMS, of cource PG or Mysql 1st, if not MSSQL
<JonathanD> So you're learning, then? not after a production goal?
<JonathanD> i do wonder if a small course on sql queries would be useful for plug or -pa
<siq_sql> ya, try to compare the text search on major RDBMS
<waltman> Software Freedom Day torrents?
<waltman> What's on them?
<pleia2> in the past they've mostly had non-linux foss
<waltman> Is it worth downloading them?
<pleia2> probably not for us nerd people
<pleia2> we already know how to get foss stuff the proper way
<waltman> It would be nice if they had a list of what's on the DVDs.
<waltman> hmm, I suppose these are still test torrents...
<JonathanD> Morning.
<Traveler> Hey! JonathanD - I thouight you got mad at me for doing "Good Morning" before 4 ?
<Traveler> Not me, InHisName
<rmg51> morning earlybirds
<JonathanD> heh :)
<rmg51> nice trick
<rmg51> getting up at 3am to be the first to say good morning :-/
<rmg51> are you sure your JonathanD and not andrew?
<rmg51> that would be an andrew trick
<JonathanD> It was a JonathanD trick.
<JonathanD> I got up, did some laundry, made lunch.
<JonathanD> and read "rising sun"
<rmg51> I'm still reading the morning paper
<rmg51> and about to have breakfast
<JonathanD> mmm breakfast.
<Traveler> I had a nice nap since my last remark also.
<Traveler> Now morning preparations then BREAKFASTTTTTT !!!
<waltman> morning
<teddy-dbear> morning
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-09-02
<Traveler> lotta coming and going, anyone wanna type at each other ?
<JonathanD> no
<andrew> wow, google chat now supports /me
<JonathanD> Morning!
<rmg51> morning JonathanD
<rmg51> are you sure your not andrew?
<rmg51> way too early for you
<JonathanD> hey
<rmg51> o/
<JonathanD> 240
<JonathanD> No sun yet
<rmg51> this will happen when you get up this early
<JonathanD> I don't like it.
<rmg51> stay in bed :-D
<JonathanD> no
<JonathanD> I don't like that either.
<rmg51> sleep standing up :-/
<teddy-dbear> morning
<waltman> the days are shorter on JonathanD's homeworld
<waltman> either that or the clock on his holodeck's running a little fast
<rmg51> or he's channeling andrew ;-)
<JonathanD> http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2011/08/microsoft-research/
<waltman> they lost me at "braniac"
<JonathanD> waltman: lets play ping pong.
<waltman> yay!
<waltman> or foosball!
<JonathanD> Oh dear.
<JonathanD> They're describing the radio tuning in hitchhikers.
<JonathanD> You might also use it to control your phone: For instance, you could touch your forefinger and thumb together to answer a call, or touch your middle finger and thumb together to pause music playback.
<andrew> rmg51: channeling me? perhaps
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> afternoon
<rmg51> back to cooking dinner
<waltman> leftover pasta night for me
<waltman> and java coding
<Traveler> nearly evening all.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-09-03
<rmg51> Morning
<InHisName> Morning, Randy
<rmg51> o/
<JonathanD> hey guys.
<waltman> morning
<jedijf> morning
<rmg51> \0
<InHisName> morning - JonathanD, waltman, jedijf, rmg51
<SamuraiAlba> Good bacon to all!
<JonathanD> mmm bacon.
<SamuraiAlba> Hiya, JonathanD
<mikedep333> hey, does anyone know how I can get the PID of a window?
<mikedep333> I'm on oneiric
<mikedep333> I keep on getting messages "a system program has crashed" (I think that's the correct wording)
<mikedep333> whenever I click report or cancel, it goes away and comes back 3 seconds later
<mikedep333> the only thing I could do was xkill it
<mikedep333> but I would like to know what process is behind it
<jedijf> @later tell midedep333 is would start by looking in syslog for clues
<jedijf> hahah if we only had a bot, sung to the wizard of oz song, "If I only had a brain"
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-09-04
<rmg51> Morning
<InHisName> morning to you, rmg51
<waltman> Morning
<rmg51> I'm back from my morning walk
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-08-27
<ChinnoDog> TheLordOfTime: are they incompatible?
<InHisName> Good Bacon
<ChinnoDog> Awfully late for bacon.
<ChinnoDog> I guess protein is probably a good midnight snack though. It won't rot your teeth or keep you up all night.
<ChinnoDog> midnight bacon for all
<InHisName> No One to chastize bacon timing this late at night.
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> Morning JonathanD
<JonathanD> hey
<rmg51> o/
<InHisName> Good Morning, JonathanD & rmg51
<rmg51> bye-bye
<rmg51> work time
<waltman> Morning.
<waltman> The breakfast burrito in this morning's promo email from Wawa looks awfully yummy.
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples
<ChinnoDog> I want eggs
<jedijf> ntr sale : EVERYTHING is on SALE:
<jedijf> Our $35 homework computers (runs Xubuntu) SALE PRICE = $21
<ChinnoDog> How fast is a "homework computer"?
<TheLordOfTime> ChinnoDog:  slower than a snail :P
<TheLordOfTime> fast enough to run Xubuntu, but not fast enoug hto do anything past that xD
<waltman> Depends on the type of homework you've got to do.
<TheLordOfTime> waltman:  so if my homework involved penetration-testing on a lab-environment network with 200000000 packets a minute, then the homework computer would be decent enough?
<TheLordOfTime> (i doubt this)
<waltman> I was thinking of the kind of homework I needed to do for my grad CS classes. :)
<TheLordOfTime> :P
<TheLordOfTime> waltman:  graphics-intensive?
<TheLordOfTime> or mostly advanced coding
<TheLordOfTime> ?
<waltman> The ray-tracing class probably would have been the worst :)
<waltman> I'm guessing they could probably handle LaTeX and emacs :)
<ChinnoDog> I used to run POV on my P90 just fine
<ChinnoDog> Just have to preview in low res, no anti aliasing, and use only one or two light sources.
<waltman> I took a class where I wrote my own ray tracer from scratch.
<ChinnoDog> showoff
<waltman> :)
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-08-28
<tekwizz123> !seen jedijf
<JonathanD> Morning.
<waltman> Morning.
<rmg51> o/
<ChinnoDog> Morning, peeps.
<InHisName> afternoon
<ChinnoDog> Here we go ahead. Let's just skip to party time.
<ChinnoDog> [insert bacon here]
<MutantTurkey> rahh
<TheLordOfTime> BLAH
<MutantTurkey> yo yo yo
<MutantTurkey> Anyone have old thinkpads I can get my hands on?
<TheLordOfTime> OY OY OY
<MutantTurkey> day 2 of my father complaining
<TheLordOfTime> what're thinkpads, again?
 * TheLordOfTime has been... "drinking"
<rmg51> MutantTurkey: ping jedijf
<MutantTurkey> jedijf: PING PING PING
<rmg51> if you were at FossCon you could have picked out several
<MutantTurkey> very true
<MutantTurkey> hmm I am trying to find the best laptop for less than 500
<rmg51> good luck
<MutantTurkey> i'm thinking T61
<jedijf> MutantTurkey: ebay is great - ntr has a sale
<jedijf> 30% off
<jedijf> MutantTurkey: what os will dad be running?
<MutantTurkey> windows 7 hopefully
<MutantTurkey> ntr?
<MutantTurkey> I'm not one to trust ebay always
<jedijf> nonprofit tech resources
<jedijf> 1524 brandywine st (1 block north of spring garden)
<MutantTurkey> cool cool
<jedijf> http://ntrweb.org/computer-thrift-store/
<MutantTurkey> would they have T61's?
<MutantTurkey> jedijf: with a laptop from ebay should we also order a new battery?
<jedijf> MutantTurkey: ntr will definitely have 40's
<MutantTurkey> looking to get something a bit newer than the 40
<jedijf> MutantTurkey: would do better on ebay with 60's
<MutantTurkey> yeah
<jedijf> i would wait to order the battery
<jedijf> see what it needs
<jedijf> but then again, i don't care about batteries
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-08-29
<rmg51> Morning
<ChinnoDog> morning again :-(
<rmg51> yes ChinnoDog it's morning again
<rmg51> that happens at least once a day
<rmg51> now it's time for me to reboot
<rmg51> stupid kernel update
<MutantTurkey> oh my god this programming class is retarded.
<MutantTurkey> I can't take it.
<rmg51> take a nap
<MutantTurkey> i can't either
<MutantTurkey> class is too small
<MutantTurkey> she says we'll be using Pico as our editor. I don't think she knows its just a symlink to nano
<Samuraialba> Good bacon to all and to all some good bacon!
<MutantTurkey> indeed my friend
<MutantTurkey> indeed
<Samuraialba> MuTu!
<Samuraialba> :)
<MutantTurkey> LTE is rediculously fast.
<MutantTurkey> this is awesome..
<MutantTurkey> so fas.t
<Samuraialba> lol
<MutantTurkey> so so fast
<Samuraialba> I got a SSD for my laptop
<MutantTurkey> they just rolled it out afaik
<Samuraialba> Windows 7 boot?  7 seconds
<Samuraialba> Which LTE modem u using?
<MutantTurkey> my phone lol
<Samuraialba> ahhh
<MutantTurkey> my boot is pretty fast for W7
<MutantTurkey> it just sucks though
<MutantTurkey> not my phone, W7
<Samuraialba> y suck?
<MutantTurkey> its just slow
<Samuraialba> Howmuch ram?
<MutantTurkey> 4gigs
<MutantTurkey> no idea why
<MutantTurkey> I just don't iuse it though ever so idk
<MutantTurkey> its probably always trunning updates because I use it so sparsley
<Samuraialba> lol
<Samuraialba> I saw what my stipend will be from Uni
<MutantTurkey> yeah?
<Samuraialba> soooo tempted to get a HTP now
<MutantTurkey> good or bad?
<Samuraialba> 4717.96
<Samuraialba> *HTPS
<Samuraialba> oops
<Samuraialba> HTPC
<Samuraialba> i5 4GB ram 120GB SSD 1 TB HD i5 with Intel 2500 vid and a Ceton infinitv tuner, as well as an AMD Radeon 6770
<Samuraialba> whatcha think?
<MutantTurkey> meh
<MutantTurkey> seems good
<MutantTurkey> do you need an i5?
<MutantTurkey> why not go lower
<MutantTurkey> I doubt you need much CPU
<Samuraialba> i5 is a quad, so decent for gaming too on the 50"
<Samuraialba> Yeah... GF has an awesome family room
<Samuraialba> just need a couple Xbox 360 USB controllers too
<Samuraialba> Gonna boot Win 7 on the SSD, and use the 1TB for movies and such
<Samuraialba> Current TV PC is an Atom NN270
<Samuraialba> *N270
<ChinnoDog> MutantTurkey: I once had a C++ teacher that didn't seem to know the difference between C and C++. That annoyed me.
<waltman> ChinnoDog: !
 * waltman *hearts* C++
<Samuraialba> Think.  Diablo III on a 50"
<ChinnoDog> I knew more about the language than the teacher did. I walked into 2 hour lab sessions, finished my assignment in 40 minutes, and left. Almost every time. Yet I couldn't test out of the class because the test covered material not in the class and was poorly written.
 * MutantTurkey hearts C
<MutantTurkey> also me hearts C++ for a few cases when one actually requires it.
<MutantTurkey> ChinnoDog: thats me
<MutantTurkey> i'm not allowed to test out
<Samuraialba> My uni has a policy.  If the class is 4 or more credits, yout cant test out.  I sat through a 6 hour class every friday for a semester for an A+ course...
<Samuraialba> Cost me 130 a credit, a 30 tech fee, and I had to buy the SCHOOL supplied tool kit for $80.  Newegg had the same one for $23, but NOT the same brand so it wasnt allowed
<Samuraialba> Also had to buy the damn a+ book, wich the school wouldnt buy back
<Samuraialba> I got my A+ in the 90s...
<waltman> My main feeling is that if you have something that you need to write in C, in most cases you're better off doing it in C++ even if all you're going to take advantage of are Strings and vectors.
<waltman> MutantTurkey: when do you start at Temple?
<MutantTurkey> now
<waltman> wow, good luck
<MutantTurkey> thank you
<MutantTurkey> waltman: hopefully it'll be fun
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-08-30
<rmg51> Morning
<rmg51> there is an article on Hive 76 in todays Inquirer on the front page
<rmg51> I can't find a link
<JonathanD> Morning.
<JonathanD> Theres a video yesterday from philly.com
<JonathanD> http://www.philly.com/philly/video/167703925.html
<waltman> Hive on the front page of the Inqy!
<JonathanD> Yups
<waltman> http://www.philly.com/philly/health/20120830_In_a_North_Philadelphia_hacker_space__cool_ideas_take_shape.html
<waltman> under "health" for some reason
<waltman> Louis Gerbarg comes to MPSIG sometimes. He's a brilliant, crazy former Apple employee.
<InHisName> Awww, you guys saw the paper first.
<InHisName> I'll be back tonight
<rmg51> that explains why I had trouble finding a link
 * ChinnoDog yawns
<InHisName> Busy day for me, just checking in for 3 mins.
<InHisName> Then to pool with Joseph for his 200+ bouncing dunks.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-08-31
<InHisName> Such a lack of typing , even after an article in the paper.....
<rmg51> Morning
<InHisName> Morning
<JonathanD> Hey guys.
<rmg51> o/
 * InHisName yawn, its another friday
<JonathanD> Yes it is.
<InHisName> here you go, JonathanD, some happy Friday music for you: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kfVsfOSbJY0
<waltman> That song's going to be this generation's rickroll.
<waltman> http://cheezburger.com/6508268544
<ChinnoDog> hi waltman
<waltman> ChinnoDog: Yo.
<ChinnoDog> Where's the bacon?
<waltman> http://amultiverse.com/2012/08/29/makin-bacon/
<ChinnoDog> I am at work. There is going to be cake.
<waltman> Bacon-flavored cake?
<ChinnoDog> No. That would be an abomination.
<InHisName> cake flavored bacon ?
<JonathanD> bakon.
<rmg51> clap on
<jedijf> chia pet
<ChinnoDog> chia head
<waltman> http://status.linode.com/ # linode outage in Newark
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-09-01
<InHisName> Gooooooood Moooorrrrrnig !    velly early too.
<InHisName> Is there a way to tell ubuntu to NOT hog the 'windows key' but allow other apps chance to use it when in their focus ?    a vbox VM running win XP could use it, BUT untiy hogs it away.
<rmg51> Morning
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-09-02
<InHisName> Did everyone disappear to the Jersey Shore and left your logins running ?
<jthan> WELL HEre GOES NOThING
<jthan> Installing a custom rom on my phone.
<InHisName> How was nothing, jthan ?
<rmg51> Morning
<jthan> InHisName: Couldn't do it, thanks to AT&T. Can't root my One X Until someone finds a new workaround :-(
<TheLordOfTime> jthan:  AT&T is evil like that arent they :P
<jthan> Yes :-(
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-08-26
<square-r00t> LPI is a joke, btw
<square-r00t> unless you're trying to apply for a company that specifically mentions it, it's not worth it :P
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<ChinnoDog> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys and everything else
 * ChinnoDog sips some tea
 * InHisName mumbles "Morning" once again
 * square-r00t drinks pint of whiskey
<square-r00t> ungh.
<square-r00t> so it is.
<wyattderp> Anyone in here know how to make a VM copy of an OS so if I wanted to make a standard development environment I could load it into a flashdrive and call it a day after installing?
<jedijf> make it - copy the folder with vmdk's (or whatever) to usb - use that usb anywhere
<jedijf> it will ask - did you move or copy - if not sure choose x - choose x
<MutantTurkey> wyattderp: waddu
<wyattderp> Ahh alright, its just things are getting kinda heavy with the business I would like to keep a dev environment on hand for reloading if need be.
<jedijf> you could make it - snapshot it - and revert when necessary too
<jedijf> but having a clean somewhere (usb etc) is always good
<MutantTurkey> god damn i hate suse
<MutantTurkey> i upgrade packages and everything goes to hell
<MutantTurkey> i mean now i need to hard reboot my servers, which my users were using
<MutantTurkey> all because i needed to upgrade python
<waltman> step 1: don't upgrade packages in the middle of the day when users are using them?
<square-r00t> +1
<MutantTurkey> step 1: don't use opensuse
<MutantTurkey> step 2: don't wait 2 years to upgrade packages then complain when it's out of date
<jthan> Stop blaming suse for your problems :-p
<MutantTurkey> step 3: allow your only computer science person to install a sensible distribution
<MutantTurkey> step 4: don't work on weekends or at night, since you value your own time. If your boss wants an upgrade, tell them you fcan only do it during the day 9-5
<ProfessorKaos64> Only OpenSuSe is used by the enterprise enough
<MutantTurkey> jthan: but sure, sacrifice your free time to do upgrades...
<MutantTurkey> you too waltman
<jthan> I do upgrades all the time.
<jthan> screen emerge -uDNva world
 * jthan falls asleep 
<jthan> Wake up, done.
<MutantTurkey> wonderful!
<MutantTurkey> :q
<square-r00t> ProfessorKaos64: not sure if trolling or not.
<square-r00t> MutantTurkey: part of being an admin is you work on off-hours for rollouts, period
<MutantTurkey> no
<MutantTurkey> i mean maybe for y'all. If I was a full time sys-admin maybe
<square-r00t> that's how you get to be full-time
<MutantTurkey> no this position will never be full time
<MutantTurkey> sysadmin is really part of the greater job of helping the users with programming
<square-r00t> that's....
<square-r00t> that's exactly part of the sysadm role. internal support.
<MutantTurkey> ?
<MutantTurkey> my job is programming, I happen to sys-admin on the side as a resault
<square-r00t> but it doesn't matter if this position will be full time or not. you won't get hired as a sysadmin if you don't act like one. if you can put on your resume "Company X, Jr. SysAdmin, part-time, was on-call" instead of "Company X, Jr. SysAdmin, part-time" then that's a lot better
<square-r00t> oh sweet papayas have mercy
<MutantTurkey> "Company X, Programmer"
<square-r00t> devs shouldn't have root, generally speaking, though.
<MutantTurkey> lol
<MutantTurkey> ok
<square-r00t> that's.. really not a power thing or me saying y'all are stupid or something. you just don't think.
<square-r00t> "what do you mean 'production' AND 'development' servers? they're the same thing, aren't they?"
<square-r00t> "it wasn't working so i just chmod'd it to 777"
<MutantTurkey> okay there's a difference between idiots and non-idiots
<square-r00t> "sudo is stupid. i'm just going to keep a root shell open."
<square-r00t> right, there is- but generally, admins are idiots when it comes to coding, and devs are idiots when it comes to admining
<MutantTurkey> i aim to please both parties
<square-r00t> i can count on one hand the people i've seen be competent- not even good, competent- at both.
<square-r00t> you'll either mess one side up, or you'll get both sides pissed off
<MutantTurkey> welcome to earth?
<square-r00t> right, that's my point. the reality is you're either an admin or a dev. sliding scale, sure, but at some point it quantifies
<MutantTurkey> yeah
<MutantTurkey> I make decisions as a sysadmin to benefit my programming needs
<square-r00t> which is a horrible sysadmin.
<MutantTurkey> like running things more bleeding edge then need be to get features i want
<MutantTurkey> why? we are all programmers who need cutting edge things, so... no point using red hat 1.0
<MutantTurkey> that's the only 'bad' thing i do
<square-r00t> yeah. you should be backporting code to run on *stable and tested versions* of platforms.
<MutantTurkey> no
<square-r00t> i.e. SECURE.
<MutantTurkey> I.E backporting hundred of thousands of lines of code?
<square-r00t> yep. that's why you have a development and production server
<MutantTurkey> we don't have that manpower, nor is security  even a remote want for us
<square-r00t> lol
<square-r00t> "we don't want security"?
<square-r00t> cool, let me get you my pubkey so you can add it to root's auth'd keys then
<MutantTurkey> we want 'security until prevents us from getting what we want done"
<square-r00t> which isn't security.
<square-r00t> that's the *exact* mentality of the coder that 777's stuff because "it wasn't working"
<MutantTurkey> i am not giving out our passwords, or allowing for SQL injections in php code we have, but I am also not spending all day backporting code
<MutantTurkey> ok i really don't see how chmod 777 would ever solve any problem...
<square-r00t> no, instead you're upgrading a ton of production machines in the middle of the day for untested software patches.
<MutantTurkey> production machines?
<square-r00t> 15:48:34 < MutantTurkey> i mean now i need to hard reboot my servers, which my users were using
<square-r00t> =
<square-r00t> production
<MutantTurkey> i guess
<MutantTurkey> it's just a node on our compute pool
<MutantTurkey> the jobs are automatically re-routed
<square-r00t> doesn't make my point any less valid, does it?
<MutantTurkey> yeah it does
<MutantTurkey> because it went offline seamelessly
<square-r00t> so you let users know of this maintenance?
<square-r00t> in advance?
<MutantTurkey> yeah 20 minutes
<MutantTurkey> :p
<square-r00t> twenty minutes.
<MutantTurkey> dude you don't understand the userbase here
<MutantTurkey> i walked around the lab and said "ok everyone are we all good to drop this offline for a few minutes"
<square-r00t> enlighten me.
<MutantTurkey> got some nods
<MutantTurkey> and that was that
<square-r00t> that isn't notice of maintenance.
<MutantTurkey> maybe not for you, but for us it's entirely fine
<MutantTurkey> because my users can't do anything without these upgraded packages anyway
<square-r00t> http://pastebin.com/zu9epey8 = maint notice
<square-r00t> because just walking into a room and saying "HEY IS EVERYONE COOL IF I SHUT THIS OFF?" tells them nothing
<MutantTurkey> why?
<square-r00t> what happens to those that are in the zone? headphones on?
<MutantTurkey> yes and what happens if they don't check their email?
<square-r00t> you mentioned a few nods- how can you know, with a *written record* (CYA), that you told them?
<square-r00t> that's their liability then. :) because now, you have *proof* you told them.
<MutantTurkey> or do you get each person to swear an oath with their blood?
<square-r00t> ^ see above.
<MutantTurkey> that's true, and in a more formal sysadmin position i would aproach ithat that way
<square-r00t> you work at a uni, right?
<MutantTurkey> yeah
<square-r00t> yeah.
<square-r00t> also, unless it's an emergency, 24-48hrs in advance at least is the recommended maint notice time
<square-r00t> software should never ever be upgraded willy-nilly
<MutantTurkey> well it hadn't been upgraded since it was installed
<square-r00t> doesn't matter
<MutantTurkey> so yeah I'd like to start performing regular updates
<square-r00t> not during production hours.
<square-r00t> strict no-no
<MutantTurkey> but 24-48 puts my user at least until wednesday to get any work done
<square-r00t> ....
<square-r00t> you don't leave a 24-48 window open
<MutantTurkey> well if I give them 48 hours notice
<square-r00t> you let them know 24-49 hours in advance
<square-r00t> i'm saying you should have send the email friday at the latest. :P
<MutantTurkey> user comes to me saying: can you install this package: I say : yes but wait 2 days?
<MutantTurkey> he just asked me today!
<square-r00t> no, you say "why?"
<MutantTurkey> I know why
<MutantTurkey> because scientific python tools are useful for him
<MutantTurkey> and i want him to be able to use and discover as many as possible instead of saying no first and then yes later
<square-r00t> and it was *absolutely* such an emergency that you had to bring a node down to do it today during production?
<MutantTurkey> no it wasn't an emergency at all
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-08-27
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<InHisName> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys and everything else
<ChinnoDog> I make request for light but speedy laptop, work orders me heavy but speedy beast. hmm
<ChinnoDog> Faster than what I asked for but it could be a back breaker
<jthan> lol
<jthan> oh god.
<jthan> Gotta get a rig from falcon northwest.
<ChinnoDog> I am going to need a backpack.
<jthan> ChinnoDog: http://www.buydig.com/shop/product.aspx?sku=WRGA730514&ref=PLA&omid=103&CAWELAID=1503881288&catargetid=1889109595&cadevice=c&&cagpspn=pla
<pleia2> light+speedy is expensive :)
<ChinnoDog> It wasn't insanely fast. Dual core i7. Benchmarks said it was pretty fast for its hardware.
 * ChinnoDog shrugs
<MutantTurkey> i have a good backpack...
<MutantTurkey> http://www.amazon.com/Condor-Assault-Pack-Black-3038-Cubic/dp/B004VRKWR4
<MutantTurkey> sorry I have the compact one: http://www.amazon.com/Condor-Compact-Assault-Black-1362-Cubic/dp/B00652GI1C/ref=sr_1_1?s=sporting-goods&ie=UTF8&qid=1377623356&sr=1-1&keywords=condor+backpack
<MutantTurkey> which is already more than enough
<MutantTurkey> http://imgur.com/mV3Wpha
<jedijf> ChinnoDog: get a handtruck
<ChinnoDog> MutantTurkey: Even the compact one is huge
<ChinnoDog> jedijf: :-p
<MutantTurkey> yeah exactly
<MutantTurkey> the compact holds a ton of stuff
<MutantTurkey> like
<MutantTurkey> 6-8 bibles if you want it in terms of that
<MutantTurkey> a half case of beer also
<ChinnoDog> I don't want to hold bibles. I just want it to hold my laptop and a few bare essentials
<jedijf> hmmm, odd references
<jedijf> 8 bibles or half case of beer
<MutantTurkey> LOL
<MutantTurkey> ChinnoDog: so a half case of beer
<MutantTurkey> it holds my 12.5 inch perfectly
<MutantTurkey> in my lenovo case
<MutantTurkey> + it has a camelbak slot
<MutantTurkey> and I can fit my 3D maglight in the side slots
<jedijf> 3 bibles - half case of beer - 2 packs of smokes
<MutantTurkey> + ample space for 1st aid kit, generic tools, school books
<MutantTurkey> i'm big on edc
<MutantTurkey> 25 ft of chord
<MutantTurkey> everything you might need
<MutantTurkey> and my hd280's fit perfectly in there as well
<MutantTurkey> also packs agood amount of food for day trips
<MutantTurkey> and the side clips and molle extensions allow for more packs to attach with a carabeaner or whatever
<MutantTurkey> so
<MutantTurkey> like this size thing
<MutantTurkey> http://www.amazon.com/Tactical-First-Pouch-MOLLE-Compatible/dp/B005ZGSQPK/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1377624489&sr=8-2&keywords=molle+small+pouch
<MutantTurkey> adds on easily
<ChinnoDog> I found out is a Latitude E6530
 * ChinnoDog google specs
<adom> $20 for a pouch seems pricey. just sayin.
<MutantTurkey> what pouch?
<adom> that link
<MutantTurkey> I was talking about the size of it
<adom> oh
<MutantTurkey> not the actual one
<MutantTurkey> yeah
<MutantTurkey> i got 2/$20
<adom> that seems better
<compukid> Is anyone here from Delaware?
<MutantTurkey> is anyone really from deleware?
<JonathanD> Is Delaware real?
<MutantTurkey> which begs the question: where are we from? What is land ownership? How did we come about? Who did the native americans steal land from?
<JonathanD> I think compukid is just trying to build up his channel/de group. Which is fine, but I've never actually met anyone from deleware that I know of :P
<JonathanD> Maybe a few of us could hop in there, though, so when he does get somebody they see other people.
<MutantTurkey> i once passed through a land called delwarre
<MutantTurkey> compukid: smelled like eggs
<MutantTurkey> i had this horrible dream last night actually, about driving back to OBX because i forgot my tooth brush
<compukid> MutantTurkey: What part of Delaware smelled like eggs?
<MutantTurkey> the other half of that dream was pulling my family in a oak-barrel to devils pool in fairmount park
<MutantTurkey> compukid: probably near the shore
<compukid> I'm there right now and it doesn't smell like eggs.
<MutantTurkey> no idea then
<ChinnoDog> I brought the laptop home. It is heavy. :-\
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-08-28
<InHisName> ChinnoDog: its not heavy, its your brother
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Good morning.
<waltman> JonathanD: Morning! It's early in the us, isn't it?
 * waltman waves from lovely Maynooth, Ireland
<JonathanD> 6:16
<waltman> 11:16 here.
<waltman> Yesterday was my jet lag day. Feeling mostly human today.
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys and everything else
<InHisName> waltman: do any Irish celebrations, yet ?
<InHisName> Like, Maybe eat some potatoes ?
<jedijf> now i want a corned beef special
<ChinnoDog> InHisName: ?
 * adom waves back at waltman.
<adom> Don't kiss the blarney stone
<waltman> InHisName: http://www.flickr.com/photos/85201403@N00/9614234358/
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-08-29
<InHisName> Morning !
<square-r00t> indeed it is
<waltman> yup, morning
<jthan> little early, no?
<waltman> It's 7:30 here.
<jthan> 1Where is here?
<waltman> I'm in Ireland at a meeting for project I'm working on at Drexel
<jthan> oh shit.
<jthan> oh boy
<jthan> NOW I DID IT
<jthan> NOT FAMILY FRIENDLY
<jthan> I'm running on like 2 hours of sleep -_-
<waltman> fortunately everyone else in PA is asleep :)
<waltman> I mean, JonathanD will be up in an hour or so...
<jthan> Yeah he won't mind :-p
<jthan> Am I allowed to know anything about afforementioned project?
<waltman> It has to do with studying hematopoietic stem cell development and differentiation
<waltman> people send us movies of blood cells growing under microscopes. we track them and build family trees.
<waltman> this week we're meeting with the biologists who send us the movies.
<jthan> are you a biologist?
<waltman> No, we're all computer and ee people.
<waltman> in my group, that is
<jthan> Oh, that's what I thought.
<waltman> if you saw my talk at fosscon I showed a little of what we do
 * jthan doesn't want to talk about fosscon
<jthan> :-p
<waltman> that is the first rule of fosscon, after all
<jthan> I wasn't able to attend
<jthan> despite  planning to
<waltman> ok, I've got to start getting ready for breakfast. later.
<jthan> Later
<JonathanD> Morning.
<JonathanD> hi waltman
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> hi rmg51
<rmg51> 0/
<JonathanD> How goes?
<waltman> JonathanD: yo
<JonathanD> waltman: morning.
<waltman> JonathanD: afternoon
<JonathanD> Hows the weather over there.
<waltman> It was lovely Tuesday and Wednesday. This morning it was a little drizzly.
<waltman> Oh, and it's 60F
<waltman> I'm in Maynooth, which is about 20 miles outside of Dublin. It's a college and seminary with a small village attached.
<waltman> Along with a ruined 13th century castle.
<waltman> How's Philly? I heard the weather wasn't so great yesterday.
<JonathanD> it was rainy
<JonathanD> still cloudy.
<rmg51> still time to go to work :P
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys and everything else
<waltman> Well, my talk's over.
<MutantTurkey> waltman: sounds awesome!
<MutantTurkey> did you get to explore the castle at all?
<MutantTurkey> what you are missing at drexel? Just the large copious amounts of pre-semester food giving out at various events
<waltman> MutantTurkey: I've only paid for one meal since I got here.
<waltman> the castle is quite small. well, what's left of it is.
<MutantTurkey> hmm
<MutantTurkey> seems cool!
<waltman> Yesterday we saw some kids kicking a soccer ball against the wall :)
<waltman> anyhow, we're finishing up here so I'm going offline soon.
<MutantTurkey> enjoy
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-08-30
<waltman> Morning!
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-08-31
<InHisName> Morning peoples
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> hi
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-09-01
<InHisName> Morning
<square-r00t> lol
<waltman> morning
<rmg51> JonathanD: what's up with Freenode this morning?
<rmg51> I keep getting kicked out
<rmg51> every half hour since 2:30 am
<rmg51> by the way.....
<rmg51> Morning
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-08-25
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys, hamsters and everything else
<ChinnoDog> morning
<ChinnoDog> Anyone know any good SQL Server DBAs that need a job?
<InHisName> ChinnoDog: maybe depending on NTR's response later this week
<jedijf> InHisName: interview over? how did it go?
<InHisName> Went pretty well.  He is planning to decide who to hire later this week. There were two before me and maybe one or more after me.
<InHisName> At least 12
<InHisName> 'hats' to wear.
<InHisName> Lots of fun.
<jedijf> good luck
<InHisName> GRRrrrr, keep making a 'bootable' SD card and its not booting.  What file systems are they supposed to be ?  I cannot mount it as vfat or several others.
<InHisName> RPi
<InHisName> Thanks
<jedijf> i just dd it
<InHisName> RPi has two lights for 40-60 seconds then out.   Then Power supply idles off (battery power bank) [5v up to 2A]
<InHisName> I tried booting with NO sd card.  Same light sequence.  Doesn't seem to be booting
<InHisName> Can I mount the bootable SD to linux and view the contents ?   So far not successful guessing -t type.
<jedijf> http://raspberrypi.stackexchange.com/questions/13137/how-can-i-mount-a-raspberry-pi-linux-distro-image
<InHisName> Will it boot with no keyboard, mouse, hdmi display, etc.  Just a power bank.  Will it stay running, while it waits for someone to ssh into it later ?
<jedijf> yep
<jedijf> if you chose rasbian
<jedijf> nmap192.168.1.0/24
<jedijf> nmap<space>
<InHisName> I got moebius (a thin ver of Raspbian)
<jedijf> or look at your router info page
<jedijf> InHisName: then it may not have ssh by default
<jedijf> .....
<InHisName> Do the lights of the Cat-5 socket light when it runs ?   Mine do not.
<InHisName> It says it does.
<InHisName> have ssh
<jedijf> then nmap it
<jedijf> nmap <your network xxx.xxx.x.0/24>
<jedijf> it will be revealed
<InHisName> 12 hosts up without RPi running
<InHisName> Started RPi, ran nmap.   Now seems hung at 3rd one been paused there for over 60 seconds
<InHisName> Ctrl-C to exit and tried again.    12 hosts up.
<InHisName> Do the lights go off after 60 seconds and RPi looks dark (off) when it has really booted ?
<InHisName> Will a RPi work with a 2GB micro SD ?   My card reader/writer seems to only handle up to 2GB.  It ignores a 4GB card. Also ignores an 8GB card.
<jedijf> yep
<InHisName> In nmap I see "cisco Linksys" "3Com" etc.  What does the RPi show when running with IP ?
<InHisName> All 12 hosts are my stuff.  None seem to be the RPi.
<InHisName> Getting ready to take son to pool for afternoon in 7 minutes.
<InHisName> I looked at raspbian.org and d/l noobs and it wanted min of 4GB SD card.   I haven't a good way to dd to that size yet.
<InHisName> I'll be back online around 9-11 to night.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-08-26
<InHisName> It's like, if time stood still. I haven't missed a thing since this afternoon.
<InHisName> jedijf:  it might be the microSD card.  Seems a LOT of them do not work for RPi according to elinux.org raspberry section.  My 2GB card hasn't been evaluated so is not in list either as good or bad.
<InHisName> Am I able to use a phone with SD card as an SD writer & the dd command ?  It is not visible in a memory card reader kind of way.   I also have a 4GB and a 8GB microSD cards.  Do not have method to write to them, yet.
<rmg51> Morning
<InHisName> Morning rmg51
<rmg51> o/
<InHisName> oy !
<teddy-dbear> late morning peoples, dogs, turkeys, hamsters and everything else
<InHisName> Seems over 10% of the SD cards don't work well for RPi according to: http://elinux.org/RPi_SD_cards
<InHisName> Odd my BIG power bank turns off power after 40+ seconds.   My little one lets RPi stay on for long time.   Still no cat-5 activity.  No signal on HDMI.  No new IP's according to nmap.
<InHisName> Found retail card my 4GB came with and LO and BEHOLD,  a USB reader/adapter.  So I set up the 4 GB card.  Same light results.   Both steady until goes out with one bank.  Other bank stay lit indefinately.   No other clue of functionality.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-08-27
<InHisName> anyone else dabbling with Raspberry PI besides jedijf ?
<pleia2> o/
<pleia2> mine has a motion sensor and camera attached to it sometimes, it's fun
<pleia2> https://github.com/CodeChix-OpenSource/PiDoorbell
<InHisName> Apparently the green light needs to flash a few times during boot up of the RPi.
<InHisName> After 7-8 builds on 3 microSD chips, I finally got one to boot.   I got NOOBS to install itself.  That one boots up.
<InHisName> After doing startx  the keyboard is working but the usb mouse doesn't move the arrow at all.
<InHisName> I'm trying to setup kppp, unfortunately the instructions to setup are using a gui for kppp.
<InHisName> Time to sleep for a while
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys, hamsters and everything else
<InHisName> Morning all
<ChinnoDog> morning
<InHisName> Well, My PI boots now.
<InHisName> Trying to install kppp and it hangs trying to setup account in config.  UGGH   Google show its been common complaint since '08
<InHisName> Work again on it tonight.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-08-28
<InHisName> Well, it is not night any more. So good morning all.
<rmg51> Morning
<InHisName> Morning to u 2, rmg51and Teddy eventually
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys, hamsters and everything else
<ChinnoDog> morning
<SamuraiAlba> Hail, all.  May the bacon be forever in your favor
<SamuraiAlba> http://www.reddit.com/r/computertechs/comments/2en6q4/toolkit_help/
<InHisName> Bacon meringue pie
<SamuraiAlba> :D
<ChinnoDog> lol
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-08-29
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys, hamsters and everything else
<ChinnoDog> morning
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-08-30
<ChinnoDog> I am in center city philly. What is there to do in this place late on a Friday night?
<waltman> Everything!
<waltman> What part of Center City?
<waltman> South Street must be hopping around now.
<ChinnoDog> I am at Monks. What is on South Street?
<ChinnoDog> waltman:
<waltman> ChinnoDog: South Street is a place you don't need to bother visiting on a night you've found Monk's :)
<jedijf> ChinnoDog: olde city and/or northern liberties - if you are here tonight - johnny brenadas - frankford garden etc
<jedijf> brendas
<jedijf> ChinnoDog: south stree skews younger/ghettoer than you - old city nah, you are northern liberties/new fishtown material
<jedijf> actually /you/ may be olde city....but northern libs is trendy hipster'ville, so you kinda fit without the costuming
<waltman> jedijf: not seen in the pictures I posted was the basket of rye bread they brou[D[D[D[D[D[Dght to the table
<waltman> huh.  let's try that again.
<waltman> Weird.
<waltman> I'm mosh'ing over a crappy overloaded hotel wifi.
<ChinnoDog> Northern libs?
<ChinnoDog> I am still in town but only until we depart this evening.
<waltman> there's stuff to do there.
<jedijf> ChinnoDog: if barcade is still open that my be nice
<jedijf> afternoon arcade alcohol'y adult thing
<ChinnoDog> That doesn't sound like me.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-08-24
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<Pacs_User> On my 'new' $35 laptop from NTR at FOSSCON. Got some questions. Anyone around. make has fails details to follow when ready
<Pacs_User> InHisName here
<jthan> Shoot
<Pacs_User> did wget for sources for game called agar.io. Make gets and error.
<Pacs_User> mk/build.subdir.mk:168: recipe for target 'depend-subdir' failed
<Pacs_User> might be due to no c compiler ? I had to install make to get it to work. I am in ubuntuMATE OS.
<jthan> yeah try installing gcc
<Pacs_User> ok, installing
<Pacs_User> I was searching software center for 'c compiler' and wasn't finding it that way. Thanks.
<jthan> Sure!
<Pacs_User> I guess I try make again, now ?
<jthan> Yup
<jthan> Might want to do a "make clean" first
<Pacs_User> two errors, maybe same as before.....
<Pacs_User> ../mk/mkdep: 108: ../mk/mkdep: -M: not found ../mk/build.dep.mk:33: recipe for target 'depend' failed
<jthan> Hm.. I sadly have to get the bus. I will ponder on my journey home.
<jthan> Seem like missing libraries or compilers. Is it looking for c++?
<Pacs_User> probably not.  file names are xxx.c
<Pacs_User> temporailly away to put kids to bath & bed time stories. bb@9:30
<Pacs_User> one down three to go...
<pleia2> if you're going to be installing things from source (I hardly ever do anymore...) you want to install: build-essential
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-08-25
<pleia2> that package has lots of the common tools you need for building things, compilers, libraries, etc
<pleia2> well, not "lots" but the main ones :)
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-08-26
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Howdy.
<teddy-dbear> Morning people, critters and everything else
<lazyPower> \o
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-08-27
<JonathanD> Morning.
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-08-28
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<lazyPower> o/
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-08-29
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<peaches> morning
<icey> ahoy
<teddy-dbear> o/
<ChinnoDog> crickets
<ChinnoDog> I miss PennBot.
<swift110> hey all
<ChinnoDog> welcome
<swift110> thanks
<swift110> I really wish the dc channel was more actinve
<ChinnoDog> pleia2 would tell us to to stop complaining and set up an event.
<pleia2> +1
<swift110> really?
<ChinnoDog> That is how it works.
<swift110> i see
<swift110> You said that its been dead for a few years
<ChinnoDog> It was gasping its last breaths when I arrived in 2011.
<swift110> I see
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-08-30
<ChinnoDog> Anyone here used Impress Remote on android to control Impress slide shows?
<pleia2> I've played with it at home over wifi (never got bluetooth to work, but I didn't try very hard)
<ChinnoDog> I got the bluetooth part working pretty quickly. I don't see the bullets I used in the notes on the slides though.
<ChinnoDog> pleia2: Do you use formatting on the slide notes?
<pleia2> I don't use slide notes
<ChinnoDog> oh. Hmm
<swift110-phone> sup
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<icey> ahoy
<teddy-dbear> o/
<swift110> hey
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-08-31
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<peaches> mornings
<icey> ahoy
<ChinnoDog> peaches: more than one?
<peaches> as many as it takes ChinnoDog
<pleia2> lol
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-09-01
<swift110-phone> hey
<princedimond> whats up?
<princedimond> anyone have experience with obsidian fserv for xchat/hexchat?
<swift110-phone> im great
<swift110-phone> what's that
<peaches> morning!
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<peaches> it's my b-dau!
<teddy-dbear> :-D
<teddy-dbear> HAPPY BIRTHDAY 8-)
<icey> ahoy
<teddy-dbear> o/
<ChinnoDog> peaches: happy birthday!
<peaches> thank you ChinnoDog
<peaches> >:D
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-09-02
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<icey> ahoy
<InHisName> afternoon all you teddy bears etc.
<lazyPower> o/
<lazyPower> i mean \o
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-09-03
<swift110-phone> hey
<princedimond> whats up ?
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-09-04
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<peaches> morning
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-08-28
<ChinnoDog> Howdy
<ChinnoDog> Anyone running Unity on a high DPI display? I've been running with scaling at 2x but a couple weeks ago I rebooted and now some of the UI is 2x but some dialogs and menus are 1x and I can not figure out how to fix it.
<Smaug> hey guys!
<Smaug> does this local team meet up in person?
<Smaug> or it's a channel for PA ppl?
<waltman> Many of us were at FOSSCON yesterday, but I don't recall us having an actual meeting in a long time.
<waltman> I think most of us are in the Philadelphia area, but there are a few folks from the hinterlands.
<teddy-dbear> peoples got old and don't come out at night any more
<teddy-dbear> but fell free to host something
<waltman> Or just hang out in the channel. It's usually pretty low-volume.
<teddy-dbear> you may get lucky and get some of the old blood flowing again
<Smaug> heheh ok
<Smaug> where in the state can people meet?  is it more pittsburgh or philly?
<Smaug> oh you said that
<Smaug> ok
<Smaug> i'll hang here for now I suppose
<JonathanD> Howdy Smaug
<ChinnoDog> hi Smaug
<JonathanD> Smaug: where abouts are you?
<Smaug> i'm actually in Pittsburgh
<JonathanD> Ah. The wrong end :P
<rmg51> give a shoutout to ssweeny
<rmg51> he's a yisser
 * ssweeny perks up
<waltman> you mean a yinser?
<Smaug> JonathanD: i know it aint the east coast (even though it's in an east coast state...what's up with that) but it's still a good city
<rmg51> another from Pittsburgh just popped in
<JonathanD> Smaug: only wrong end cause all the FOSS folks are at this end :P
<JonathanD> Well, most of.
<Smaug> well that is a fair comment
<JonathanD> I know, I know.
<Smaug> you mean in this channel or in general?
<JonathanD> Smaug: here for sure, yeah.
<Smaug> because tech is growing in Pitt
<JonathanD> Smaug: last I was there it sure was. It's been a while though.
<ssweeny> this channel has a decidedly unpalatable Philly lean :)
<Smaug> what can we do about that ssweeny?
<JonathanD> Smaug, ssweeny, move to Philly, of course.
<waltman> Pittsburgh's awesome, but it's a bit of a drive for a meetup :(
<waltman> JonathanD: we could have plug REALLY west!
<JonathanD> waltman: now you're thinking with portal.
<JonathanD> *portals
<JonathanD> waltman: wait, isn't plug-really-west SF?
<teddy-dbear> road trip
<ssweeny> Philly's nice to visit, but I wouldn't want to live there
<waltman> No, that's plug really REALLY west.
<JonathanD> waltman: ah, gotcha.
<ssweeny> Smaug: where in the area do you find yourself?
<JonathanD> Smaug: in all seriousness, Pittsburg is just fine, though I hvaen't been there in years. Kennywood is fun :)
<JonathanD> h
<JonathanD> As is the Requin!
<JonathanD> And the science center in general.
<ssweeny> I just took my nephew to the sciene center last weekend
<JonathanD> How was it?
<JonathanD> sleep time just about.
<JonathanD> Smaug, ssweeny, make sure you don't miss next years FOSSCON! ;)
<ssweeny> JonathanD: he's nine, so perfect age for a lot of that stuff
<ssweeny> he ate it up
<ChinnoDog> I was around 9 when I last explored Pittsburgh. I liked the dinosaurs at the museum.
<JonathanD> ChinnoDog: didn't realize you were that old.
<ChinnoDog> :-p
<ChinnoDog> yinz outdoor escalator at the zoo was also interesting.
<ssweeny> at least it's covered :)
<ChinnoDog> A covering is not part of my memory. It was an awful long time ago though.
<ssweeny> Maybe it wasn't back in the beforetimes
<ssweeny> though I don't ever remember it being uncovered
<ChinnoDog> I'd have to find pictures. I think I had a camera that used Kodak 110 film I used at the time. lol
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<jedijf> central pa was at fosscon and ready to reactivate ubuntu meetups is some form - time to roadtrip CPOSC 11/4/17
<jedijf> punchcards are popular in the middle of the state https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1G1ZtLjFKJfnZhYmf0NTZcNTCS1aAJVy_lBfqlfLpPE4/viewform?edit_requested=true
<waltman> to be fair, lancaster's a wee bit closer to philly than the 'burgh.
 * jedijf nods
<jedijf> just passed along, as we work our way west...
<JonathanD> I plan on cposcing
<jedijf> wplug seems dormant - yinzers do have hackpgh though
<waltman> CPOSC is inconveniently scheduled for Penn's homecoming weekend :(
<pleia2> and inconveniently scheduled for when I'll be on a plane all day!
<waltman> so yeah, I'll probably miss it this year.
<pleia2> truthfully, october is always bad for me
<pleia2> so I usually can't go anyway
<pleia2> apparently early november is getting bad too ;)
<jedijf> pleia2: your almost out of days by now right? what will you do....there will be no future LOL
<pleia2> I want to take a nap
<JonathanD> Need a longer year.
<jedijf> i may have to muscle CPOSC in.....
<jedijf> week before anniversary and bsidesde.....
<jedijf> represent
<jedijf> and hopefully won't have to bury any relatives.....buried grandmother friday before FOSSCON....just made it interesting. 98 - healthy life up to the breathing just stopping so not bad event
<jedijf> actually great 98th party 2 weeks before expiration sooooo...kinda best way possible
<pleia2> oof
<waltman> :(
<jedijf> no seriously...all good - good life - good exit
 * pleia2 hugs jedijf 
<pleia2> still, jarring to keep on with life and big events after a loss
<jedijf> that's only for you people with emotions
<pleia2> haha
<jedijf> and the sudden, tragic, or miserable endings to be fair
<pleia2> right, working on getting rid of pesky feelings, they are very distracting, I have things to do
<jedijf> and you know you can do the 'this fosscon's for you you granny' thing to stay pumped
<pleia2> :)
<waltman> granny would have wanted you to spend Saturday nerding out with your friends :)
<jedijf> exactly
<jedijf> but i just thought of, could've usurped the priest and made her take ham test to pimp at fosscon....
 * jedijf is always selling
<pleia2> lol
<Forge> jedijf: That actually sounds pretty ideal. If I got a say, that's how I'd go. Birthday party, gather the clan, smile and cake, pass peacefully a week or three later.
<jedijf> Forge: exactly...that's what i said, and healthy up to 98....win
<Forge> Yeah. A good run, a clean end, no pain. Mazel tov.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-08-29
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<ChinnoDog> Morning
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-08-30
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-08-31
<teddy-dbear>  Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-09-01
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-09-02
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-09-03
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything esle
#ubuntu-us-pa 2019-08-26
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2019-08-27
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2019-08-28
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2019-08-29
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2019-08-30
<swift110> hey all
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<ChinnoDog> cposc is expensive this year.
 * waltman got a free ticket since he's a speaker :)
<waltman> I just checked and I think it was around the same price last year. $46 isn't bad considering it includes breakfast, lunch, a tee shirt, and an afterparty.
<waltman> If you want to go but can't afford it, maybe you could try asking the organizers if you could volunteer to help out.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2019-08-31
<msalvatore> ChinnoDog: There's also that first-come, first-served wait list that people donate tickets to.
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<ChinnoDog> waltman: I can afford it. Just surprised. I haven't been to it in many years and recalled it being cheaper.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2019-09-01
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<waltman> ChinnoDog: Checking my records, I paid $3.92 in 2013, $45.30 in 2015 and 2016, and $46.19 last year.
<waltman> $37.92 in 2013.
<ChinnoDog> waltman: I found my receipt. It was 2010 and you were there. I paid $36.87. It is more than I remembered. I guess current price isn't that surprising after all.
<waltman> Well, it was 9 years ago...
<waltman> Also they're in a different, nicer, and probably more expensive venue
<ChinnoDog> Does cposc have a lot of vendors these days?
<waltman> They had a fair number last year. At the time I was working with elasticsearch, and they had a table, so I mostly talked to them.
